# Los Angeles Votes to Cap Food Delivery Service Fees



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Got a doomsday email a few days ago from one of the delivery Apps, suggesting this would make it hard for them to operate if passed. Looks like it just passed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263197423175741440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263205686025924609


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ChinatownJake said:


> Got a doomsday email a few days ago, prior to this, from one of the delivery Apps, suggesting this would make it hard for them to operate if passed.


Not at all... the app-provider will make up the losses by keeping more of what the driver would have earned.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Great now they only need to cap the tip stealing to 50%


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

They should make a law that bans stupid politicians from making stupid laws.


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> They should make a law that bans stupid politicians from making stupid laws.


May be easier to just ban politicians. &#128514;


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

One gourmet pizza $20.00 max delivery fee $3.00. If uber takes 30% leaves about $2.00 for the driver. 
I won't pick up any order below $6.00. Rate is way too low considering driving parking and traffic. Restaurants will lose sales, shoot yourself in the foot.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Sales that don't net you a bankable profit aren't worth doing. Capitalism isn't about charities.

They'll be just fine without them.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Sales that don't net you a bankable profit aren't worth doing. Capitalism isn't about charities.


I'm guessing they signed up for delivery services to increase their sales. When they did they signed a contract, part of Capitalism. Restaurants can end the contract and pay Zero to UE and DD. That is also part of Capitalism.

Instead they went running to the city council (the government) for a new law to change the terms of the original contract agreement. No longer Capitalism


----------



## Uber Llama (Apr 13, 2019)

Vote differently


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Not at all... the app-provider will make up the losses by keeping more of what the driver would have earned.


Great time for Uber to Aquire Food Delivery Competition !


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ultimately this will just hurt the consumers, they are just too dumb to realize it.

Contrary to what some people think, food delivery has been around a very long time. Used to be mainly Pizza and Chinese. Up until these apps came along, you needed a minimum order amount for the restaurant to do a delivery. Also, if you didn't tip the driver most places would ban you from delivery.

DD/GH/PM/UE somehow made it ok for cheapazz people to make small orders deliverable. On small orders *no one* in the chain makes any money. I have delivered:

A Starbucks coffee
A milkshake from 5 Guys ($27 to me on a boost and promo LOL)
3 items off the dollar menu
1 kids meal
etc.etc..

This law should bring some reality back to the equation. Restaurant and App will need "Minimum Order Value" to make money. Driver will need decent tip to make money.

The customers who don't want to order the minimum or tip the driver? Time to get your lazy ass off the couch and get your own food.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> One gourmet pizza $20.00 max delivery fee $3.00. If uber takes 30% leaves about $2.00 for the driver.
> I won't pick up any order below $6.00. Rate is way too low considering driving parking and traffic. Restaurants will lose sales, shoot yourself in the foot.


Get ready for those $1 and $2 orders.


----------

